# long hair algae



## katfish (Jul 7, 2003)

I have long hair algea which started growing on my plants and now has spead to my gravel. I recently bought some chinese algea eaters. I have my 80 watts of light on a 12 hr. timmer is this too much light? My tank is 55 gal 4' x 1.5'. what eles can I do to get rid of my algea? :?


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

First thing you need to do is take those chinese algea eaters back to the store. They may be cute and easy going now but give them some time and they will become aggressive and attack your other fish. They only seem to eat algae when young. Get some Siamese algae eaters, but good luck finding them because they are not widely available. A real good fish that eats hair algae is a Florida Flag Fish. 2 of these fish cleaned my 20 gallon of hair algae in 2 days. They are an awesome fish for the task.


----------

